# Sphodromantis vomiting brown liquid



## Jeburger (Dec 4, 2020)

Adult Sphodromantis is vomiting this brown liquid with a very strong, nauseating, sour smell. She did this twice on her own (3 days ago), then everytime I tried to give her water and honey (since yesterday). After a vomit she seeks more water so i give it to her, she vomits again. I do that untill she can drink without throwing up (just then I add honey into the mix). I don't know if I should do this.

I feed her dubia and banana roaches, but recently she got, uh, a tiny piece of a banana (fruit) as I've seen other people giving it as a treat for their mantises, I don't know if that could be a problem. The other mantises eat the same feeders and seem to be just fine. I placed her in a temporary enclosure to move her to a warmer place to help digest maybe.

I mean, she is elderly, she just stared 7th month as a imago so it's about time she passes away (digestive system failure maybe?). I'm worried about the cause and the posibility to infect other mantises though.



View attachment video_2020-12-04_19-41-16.mp4


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 4, 2020)

It looks like she is regurgitating old food from the bits in it. Possibly her digestive system is failing.


----------



## Synapze (Dec 4, 2020)

I would stop offering food for a few days and only give her purified water... never tap of course. It's easy to overfeed when they get older. I've never had one get sick from small amounts of banana. 

My advice:

1. Stop feeding for several days. Older mantids do have slower metabolisms and don't need as much food. 

2. Offer plenty of purified water. Mixing a small amount of honey in the water isn't a bad idea. The honey water mixture should never be thick... especially if they are vomiting. 

3. The bump in temperature is a good idea. 

4. Clean vomit out of the enclosure as needed, especially if it smells. I don't believe it's contagious, but I wouldn't take a chance. Quarantine her. 

I can't think of anything else you can do. She is an old girl. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jeburger (Dec 4, 2020)

Thank you so much for the tips and the quick response! I'm so relieved to hear that it's most likely not contaigous (she'll be living in the quarantine anyway). I had no idea their metabolism slows down with age.

She's still pretty lively and fun to interact with but I know this won't be for long. I'll miss her greatly.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 6, 2020)

Hope she pulls through, my first and most beloved mantis was an S. lineola....

Listen to Synapze, he pretty much covered it.


----------



## Jeburger (Dec 7, 2020)

This is also my first one but I have absolutely no idea which species is she.

Thanks! She stopped vomiting and can drink normally now


----------

